# Greenhouse Woes



## Orchidnut57 (Oct 16, 2011)

Question...why would Phaps get brown rot on the leaves and crowns during the summer; with regular (morning only)watering, lower humidity than desired and good air circulation?
Stumped in MEMPHIS


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 16, 2011)

Have you read any of the recent threads on fertilizers and the balance between K and Ca?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 16, 2011)

Also consider heat stress, it was a beastly hot summer.


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2011)

Leo Schordje said:


> Also consider heat stress, it was a beastly hot summer.



Yup pretty toasty in Memphis. What kind of temp end temps did you see this summer?

Low humidity with high temps (day's frequently >90) were always good at precipitating rot problems before changing my nutrition around.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rick when you say that you changed your nutrients during the hot months...exactly what do you mean...we use a balanced fertilizer (Peters)w/Ca/Mag year round.
Thanks as always
Jim


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22386&highlight=Calcium

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22761&highlight=Calcium

Jim,
Review these two links. They may help


----------

